

The OPEN Act (SOPA/PIPA alternative) needs more discussion time - mvzink
http://keepthewebopen.com/sopa-vs-open

======
burke
As someone that hasn't followed this very closely (and is not more than very
vaguely familiar with the OPEN act), I wonder if SOPA and PIPA were never
intended to pass, but only to make the OPEN act seem positively moderate by
comparison so that it would fly right through the process.

Ironically, I think this tactic may have had the opposite effect -- raising
awareness and willingness to take opposing action, ultimately resulting in a
more anti-OPEN sentiment than if they had just started off with it in the
first place.

